# II season /points chart



## kalua (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello again ! does  anyone have or know where to obtain the point's chart and or seasonal color chart  for  Interval International exchanges?


----------



## ausman (Nov 6, 2008)

*Ii - Q & A*

Think you may have placed this in the wrong forum.

Not a II member but don't believe there is a points chart for II. They, without the rental complication, are week for week exchanges.

The seasonal colours of weeks are available on the II website.

intervalworld.com, or http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=5

You may be referring to the demand index, showing the relative demand for weeks in an area, that is also available on the II website.

If you are referring to the few Wyndham resorts that use II as an exchange company Star Island, Governors Green etc then they are available to oursiders, probably checking ebay auctions where the charts are commonly published and exchange affiliation shown.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 6, 2008)

kalua said:


> Hello again ! does  anyone have or know where to obtain the point's chart and or seasonal color chart  for  Interval International exchanges?



II demand index is no longer avail for no owner.

Or you are thinking deposit Wyndham point to II?

That is generic point grid for both II and RCI deposit

63k, 77k, 105k for 1 BD
77k, 126k, 154k for 2 BD
154k 189k 254k for 3 BD.

Jya-Ning


----------



## kalua (Nov 7, 2008)

*RE; II Point's*



basham said:


> Think you may have placed this in the wrong forum.
> 
> Not a II member but don't believe there is a points chart for II. They, without the rental complication, are week for week exchanges.
> 
> ...



Thank's for your reply basham but to be more specific I was asking about the international point's exchange chart , I deleted mine then wanted to refer back to it ,but I found it again ,it is the same chatr ie.28,42 70,


----------



## kalua (Nov 7, 2008)

*RE: Pionts grid*



Jya-Ning said:


> II demand index is no longer avail for no owner.
> 
> Or you are thinking deposit Wyndham point to II?
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help as I told basham I found one after posting.


----------



## ausman (Nov 7, 2008)

Jya-Ning said:


> II demand index is no longer avail for no owner. Jya-Ning



It is. 

They reinstated it a couple of months ago.?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 7, 2008)

basham said:


> It is.
> 
> They reinstated it a couple of months ago.?



That is great news.  Thanks

Jya-Ning


----------

